# Runners/Joggers in QRO or surrounding cities



## ladybuginmex (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi everyone! I live in Juriquilla and recenlty took up running. Well, jogging at a snails pace actually  My husband and I would like to know if there are any 5K's coming up this fall that we can sign up for. Either here in QRO or some other nearby city. I would even consider going to Mexico city if there is nothing here this fall. 

Also, the sun is becoming unbearable. We've been running outside along the highway or in Jurica campestre...does anyone know of any good covered running spots in Jurica/Juriquilla area? A track or something?

Please help! I can't find anything on google. 

Thanks Expats!!!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

From now through May, the sun will be high in the sky and shade will be limited. As the end of the dry season is at this time of year, hydration is crucial. So, be careful to drink a lot of water.
Covered running spots may exist...... Does anyone know of one?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I found this using this search.


----------



## moonleit1011 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Running in Qto. Centro*

We're new to Qto and live in the Centro. The Alameda Park between Zaragoza and Constituyentes is well shaded. You could run around the perimeter track of the park within the fence...they don't allow adults on bicycles to ride within the park. They do lock the park though in the evenings and don't know what time they open. Have you tried Parque 2000? 



ladybuginmex said:


> Hi everyone! I live in Juriquilla and recenlty took up running. Well, jogging at a snails pace actually  My husband and I would like to know if there are any 5K's coming up this fall that we can sign up for. Either here in QRO or some other nearby city. I would even consider going to Mexico city if there is nothing here this fall.
> 
> Also, the sun is becoming unbearable. We've been running outside along the highway or in Jurica campestre...does anyone know of any good covered running spots in Jurica/Juriquilla area? A track or something?
> 
> ...


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

You are right! Not much shade on roads in Juriquilla. A few of the smaller parks in Queretaro are shaded but Alameda is a good idea. Not sure about Queretaro, El Paseo may list, but San Miguel periodically has 5 & 10K runs.
I know that there is a large biking group in Queretaro that has "criterions" as they have been to Pozos a few times to ride through the mines.


----------



## ladybuginmex (Nov 22, 2010)

what is parque 2000, where is it?


----------

